# the lebron vs darko debate



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the more i see and hear about the big 7fter the more i wonder if there is a team or teams out there that would consider taking him over lebron.i see at least a couple of teams,namely the knicks and the raptors who may indeed take milicic #1 or at the least not be at all dissapointed if they get the 2nd pick.my thinking is the raptors already have vince carter on the wing and the knicks have allan houston.a half dozen years from now james may be better than those two but for the foreseeable future he isnt there yet.that is pretty good logic in my mind but i doubt nba general managers have the guts to make such a move,comments welcomed.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

That is like taking Sam Bowie over Jordan...anyone who doesn't take lebron is a fool.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

LeBron = The "Second Coming" of Magic!

Darko = A mix between Dirk and K.G.!

Anyone thats said to be a mixture of Dirk and K.G. will be awesome,but u cant pass up on someone whos predicted to be the next Magic Johnson but with more hops for anything less then the next M.J.!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

*NOOOOOOOOO*

*Everyone hypes up these 7footers and they come over and have to mature for about 3seasons. I dont see Darko being any different, unless Nuthin. I see us criticizing him the same way we do Yao Ming, he will need time also.*


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> LeBron = The "Second Coming" of Magic!
> 
> Darko = A mix between Dirk and K.G.!
> ...


Who started comparing him to KG? That's a dumb comparison. His athletiscism is nowhere near KGs. But he has much more toughness. In my opinion, Darko is a mix between Dirk Nowitzki and Tim Duncan.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i admit i haven't even seen video yet...how would you compare him to gasol?


----------



## GoGatorz (Apr 2, 2003)

*David Lee!!!!*

David Lee

:mrt: 

He better not come out this year one more year will be good experience for him.

Anyways take Melo hes had college experience...Melo all the way.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: NOOOOOOOOO*



> Originally posted by <b>kyllacam22</b>!
> *Everyone hypes up these 7footers and they come over and have to mature for about 3seasons. I dont see Darko being any different, unless Nuthin. I see us criticizing him the same way we do Yao Ming, he will need time also.*



i certainly havent criticized yao ming.to use a sentance with the words lebron james and the word hype isnt uncommon but to use them and not have them associated is unbelievable.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

For the guy that said taking Darko over Lebron would be like taking Bowie over Jordan, hindsight is 20-20!!
Nobody realized Jordan's potential. Being in the Carolina system, his individual numbers were not super. Your just looking back on it now and implying how dumb a move it was. You could say it was a dumb move because Bowie had health issues.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Since when is Tim Duncan tough? Mentally tough, who knows? Physically tough? He's know Alonzo Mourning or Ben wallace or Shaq? Who fears him? Thus, if Darko has toughness somewhere between Dirk and Duncan, is that something to brag about?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Well Darko is around 17 or 18 years old any way and might take time to develop just like LeBron. I saw Darko's stats somewhere and they were not that great, he only averages around 8 points and 7 rebounds a game. And Darko might be one of the first foreign players drafted that young. Usually they are not the 17 when they come over.

But I think the main reason that Darko is ranked so high is his athletic ability obviously but also his "work ethic". He has been described as being a very hard worker and a recent interview showed that. He has a good strong approach to the game and combined with this athletic skill that is why people want him. If he did not have the environment he was raised and the work ethic, I don't think he would be picked that high.

But yeah he is a 7-0 player with some skill. And player with offensive skills and athletic ability at 7-0 will be picked in the lottery...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> For the guy that said taking Darko over Lebron would be like taking Bowie over Jordan, hindsight is 20-20!!
> Nobody realized Jordan's potential. Being in the Carolina system, his individual numbers were not super. Your just looking back on it now and implying how dumb a move it was. You could say it was a dumb move because Bowie had health issues.


Agree 100% about hindsight. To illustrate that nobody, the Bulls included, had a clue that MJ was going to be the superstar he became, consider the following quote, which I had as my signature line for a long time:



> "We wish Jordan were 7-feet, but he isn't. There just wasn't a center available. What can you do? Jordan isn't going to turn this franchise around. I wouldn't ask him to. He's a very good offensive player, but not an overpowering offensive player."
> -- Rod Thorn, then Bulls general manager, after selecting Jordan in the 1984 NBA Draft (Chicago Tribune, June 20, 1984)


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

it will be impossible for elgyn bayler or kiki vandawaye to pick darko because of the hype machine surounding lebron. even if the hype is justified its impossible for lebron not to go #1. that being said darko will become and excellent player and in most other drafts would be #1. if melo is in the real question should be who goes #2?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MPK</b>!
> it will be impossible for elgyn bayler or kiki vandawaye to pick darko because of the hype machine surounding lebron. even if the hype is justified its impossible for lebron not to go #1. that being said darko will become and excellent player and in most other drafts would be #1. if melo is in the real question should be who goes #2?


darko. IMO the gap between 2 and 3 is larger than that between 1 and 2. even the bulls would select darko at 2 and maybe trade down. the question should be is there any way that melo would pass up a #3 pick?


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

i dont know man. if a team needs a 3 than melo is the answer. melo is dominating the college game as a freshman and will onl get better. obviously he doenst have the passing ability of a lebron, but how many do? all things being equal you have to go with the size (and thats why darko is a better pick, his ability to be a duncan-esqe player), but its a closer choice than many think. melo will be a legit nba star and one of the best 3's in the L.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

millic could play the 3 also and 4 like dirk.melo can play 2 and 3 who would u take?i would take millic


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Melo isn't quick enough to play 2 at the moment. But his quickness has improved since his senior year HS, so if he keeps improving it maybe. I take Darko 10 times out of 10. I also would take Darko over Lebron. Darko will shock people more than Yao did. Also Darko can play 5 against every team except for LA and Houston, he's just best suited at 4. Melo and Lebron are both very good, but Darko has far more polish right now.


----------



## drkaspars (Apr 2, 2003)

I've been to a game where darko has played, really nothin that special. he was quite good on defence but not really when it came to scoring. Maybe he lacks movement. when it comes to lebron i've only read about him. every mag and paper says that he is awsome. So for the short run Lebron is better (but again it depends-if a team desperately needs a center then it'll pick darko). when it comes to the medium term, lebron is again better, due to the fact that young centers need time to mature. But in the long run, if both become superstars (e.g. like kobe and shaq) then there's little difference betweenn them. both will score many. so, i think lebron is better (but again it depends-as i said if a team desperately needs a center then it will pick darko).


----------

